# Belknap Bluegrass Question



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Oct 11, 2010)

I've had this Belknap Bluegrass for awhile now and I was hoping you knowledgeable Cabe Folks could help me narrow down a year on it.  The Serial # below the rear drop out on the left hand side is 5H311828. Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks Johnny


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like an early-mid 50s Huffman built bike. Their serial numbers had the first digit as the year for awhile, which could mean the 5 is for 1955, but I can't remember the duration of that numbering system.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Adam.  I was thinking mid 50's due to some of the elements on the bike.  It's nice to know I wasn't way off. 
Irt is one of the nicest riding bikes I've ever had.


----------

